# Wasserwechsel komplett was ist zu beachten.



## ikke (18. Apr. 2017)

Hallo ,
Ich muss aus technischen Gründen meinen Teich und Filter komplett entleeren und reinigen.
Jetzt habe ich eine Frage zum wiederbefüllen, ich werde den Teich komplett gereinigten Teich mit Leitungswasser neu befüllen.
Muss ich das Wasser irgendwie wieder aufbereiten oder reicht es wenn ich die Pflanzen wieder einsetzte.
Es macht ja auch keinen Sinn Starterbakterien zu nehmen da diese mir ja verhungern werden. 

Danke für euere zahlreichen Antworten. Habe noch mal ein Bild vom Teich angehangen


----------



## Teich4You (18. Apr. 2017)

Moin.
Die wichtige Frage ist, was mit den Fischen in der Zwischenzeit passiert.
Der Unterschied vom jetzigen Teichwasser zum Wasser, dass du zum Auffüllen nimmst ist entscheidend.

Der Filter und die Fische vertragen keine großen Temperatur-, PH und anderen Schwankungen.
Der Filter geht sonst zum großteil hopps und die Fische vielleicht auch.
Wenn du uns die Werte mitteilst, kann man vielleicht mehr sagen.


----------



## ikke (18. Apr. 2017)

Die Fische kommen in die innenhälterung. Filter und Wasser kommt alles neu.


----------



## dizzzi (18. Apr. 2017)

Geht nicht ein Teilwasserwechsel?
Was sind das denn für tech. Gründe?


----------



## Teich4You (18. Apr. 2017)

Na dann füll den Teich einfach wieder auf und passe die Wasserwerte der Hälterung später vor dem Umsetzen wieder an. Dann hast du ja bereits beste Voraussetzungen.


----------



## ikke (20. Apr. 2017)

Sorry das ich mich lange nicht gemeldet habe. 
Werde jetzt 3000 Liter. Wasser Zwischenspeichern und den Rest mit Frischwasser auffüllen. 
Danke für die Tipps.


----------

